
Mobile Spyware Maker MSpy Leaks Millions of Sensitive Records - valiant-comma
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/09/for-2nd-time-in-3-years-mobile-spyware-maker-mspy-leaks-millions-of-sensitive-records/
======
nopee
How is TheTruthSpy illegal but mSpy isn't?

~~~
jaclaz
Who says that mSpy isn't?

~~~
nopee
So all of these companies provide illegal software?

~~~
jaclaz
Sure, in most countries any form of "spying" (without the "target" consent)
including recording conversations is illegal - besides and before a violation
of privacy that may (or may not) be a separate illegal behaviour.

In the article it is told how the US went after StealthGenie (yet another tool
of this kind)but of course they are "episodes", these tools in themselves may
be used for allowed/legal scopes (or at least "gray" area ones, such as
location/surveillance of one's own kids) so it is not straightforward to say
when/where the Law border is crossed.

As an example in the US it is seemingly allowed (in certain circumstances) for
an employer to have geolocalization data of both the vehicle and of the actual
employee's phone on the field, in EU geolocalizing the fleet car is usually
allowed, whilst tracking the employee's phone would be unthinkable, with some
very few exceptions and anyway only with the explicit consent of the employee.

